# Sites to Buy Weave - Tracker



## Cheekychica (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been looking into buying some weave lately and thanks to the various threads on here I've found some great sites. Unfortunately, they're all over the place and today I was searching in vain to try to find the post that mentioned a hair site that I remembered liking. 

I think it's a good idea to have a central place for people to find all the links to the various weave suppliers. 

I'll start with those I remember:

*High End *

*Halley's Curls:* http://www.halleyscurls.com/store/

*All About My Hair:* http://www.allaboutmyhair.com/Store/

*Real Hair Exclusive:* http://www.realhairexclusive.com/shop?lang=EN

*Extensions Plus:* http://www.extensions-plus.com/

*Lugo Hair Center:  *http://www.lugohair.com/index.html

*Indique Hair:  *https://www.indiquehair.com/indique/home.do

*Laniks:* http://lanikshair.com/

*Luxuria*:  http://www.luxuriaremi.com/

*Wagmans:  *http://www.wagmanhair.com/web/index.php

*Hair Esthetic:  *http://www.hairesthetic.com/

*His And Her:  *http://www.hisandher.com/default.aspx

*Arjuni:  *http://www.arjuni.com/


*BSS Brands

Hairsisters:  *http://www.hairsisters.com/

*Blackhairspray:  *http://www.blackhairspray.com/

*Clair Hair: *http://www.clairhair.com/en/index.php

*Super Hair Facory:* http://www.superhairfactory.com/

*Specializing in Indian Hair *

*Indian Hair:  *http://www.indianhair.net

*Rk Hair Products:  *http://rkhairproducts.com/online.html

*Indian Hairs:  *http://www.indianhairs.com/

*Indian Hair Company:  *http://www.indianhaircompany.com/

*Studio Hair Department:  * http://studiohairdepartment.com/

*********************

ETA:  Added more brands & websites


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 22, 2010)

good idea!


----------



## yardgirl (Jan 22, 2010)

The general consensus on BHM is this: STAY AWAY FROM LUGO!!


----------



## NappiShawti (Jan 22, 2010)

yardgirl said:


> The general consensus on BHM is this: STAY AWAY FROM LUGO!!


 


really-why? ive only heard good things about them from ppl on here.  what exactly is wrong w/ this brand?


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 22, 2010)

^^^^ I want to know too. I've only heard good things about this brand.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 22, 2010)

Bumppity bumppity!


----------



## Ms.Nishia (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you for this thread.


----------



## mist0898 (Jan 23, 2010)

www.hisandher.com......i purchased the best hair ive ever seen from this site....i had my hair in a weave from the begining of july to mid november,(only taking it out to redue the braids once in the begining of sept because of so much new growth)when igot the braids redone i washed and blow dried the same hair and used it again and it looked like new.This hair barely shed...a couple to no strands at al when combing....I used a type of hair called french refined 50 %italian mink and when i say my hair blended soooo peferctly the stylist that did it ea time kept asking/telling me where i got the hair from, its very good hair, its a perfect match to your hair! I still have this hair and if i wanted to i could put it back in again...also during the coarse of having the hair in i went on a couple vactions and went swimming numerous times in pools and beaches with this hair(this was the kind of hair that got wet and curled up but was able to be blowdried and flatironed back to normal). I also got frequent wash and sets...the hair was the best. I had the back and the sides of my hair braided but left the top,the edges and the front of my hair out.....I had previously tried lugos and they are so expensive and didnt even compare to this hair. I only had my lugos hair in for a mnth and a half and had to take it out/throw it out it couldnt be used again and it shed a little too much for me...and i take very good care of my hair so i know how to preserve a weave....i have heard good stories about them but i did not have a good experience with them at all....but hisandher.com is who i will stick with from now on


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 23, 2010)

^^^^ Thanks for the review! I'll add it to the original post. 

ETA: 
Maybe I should have called this a Weave Review database. It would be great to get reviews about the hair in the same place. Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for this thread it will help me out alot with my next install.  

I am hoping someone can help me.  I have a credit with hair sisters and I want my next install to be relaxed hair.  I am a 4 on the color wheel.  Can someone recommend some hair from hair sisters so I can use my credit?  Thanks!


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 23, 2010)

Bumping for an answer to SouthernStunna's question..


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Jan 23, 2010)

I like clairhair.com, their shipping is pretty cheap. I only pay 2.50 per wig/pound.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wagman hair
Lanikshair


----------



## blksndrlla (Jan 23, 2010)

I just purchased Halley's Curls- Salon Relaxed. It looks and feels GREAT! I actually think my hair may be a tad silkier, but I will just use less heat when straightening my leave out! (A major plus) I am going to seal the wefts today and wash the hair. I am looking at his and hers for my summer curly style. I'm over my hair right now...and the SO seems excited about the weave...so, yeah buddy!!! Sew me up!


As far as hairsisters...look here for a review on BSS hair (which is generally what they sell). I have read the best reviews on Sensationnel Goddess Remy (sp?) and Outre... I haven't worn either, but I have seen better reviews on it. Also, I frequent "weave-o-logist" fotki's and when they aren't using indian hair, I see a lot of those 2 brands. HTH.

Also...I read Wagmans switched vendors and the quality is more hit or miss now.

(I have been researching weave like a mad woman. I need somewhere to let this all out! LOL)


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 23, 2010)

SouthernStunner said:


> Thanks for this thread it will help me out alot with my next install.
> 
> I am hoping someone can help me.  I have a credit with hair sisters and I want my next install to be relaxed hair.  I am a 4 on the color wheel.  Can someone recommend some hair from hair sisters so I can use my credit?  Thanks!



Sensationnel Goddess Remi Yaki. I've been using it since it came out about 5 years ago with no problems.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 23, 2010)

Adding to high end:
Laniks - http://lanikshair.com/
Luxuria - http://www.luxuriaremi.com/
Wagmans - http://www.wagmanhair.com/web/index.php


----------



## yardgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Search Results for Lugo Reviews on BHM


----------



## Sade' (Jul 13, 2010)

Any new updates on sites to buy weaves?


----------



## Black NaijaAussie Barbie (Jul 13, 2010)

I like www.pakcosmetics.com because they sell weaves and other products and they ship to Australia


----------



## Black NaijaAussie Barbie (Jul 13, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> Sensationnel Goddess Remi Yaki. I've been using it since it came out about 5 years ago with no problems.



Thanks a lot for the recommendation on Goddess from my post; i just received mine today and it feels so nice and its not too shiny either. All i have to do now is get it fixed


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Jul 13, 2010)

I want some of that Arjuni!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

mist0898 said:


> www.hisandher.com......i purchased the best hair ive ever seen from this site....i had my hair in a weave from the begining of july to mid november,(only taking it out to redue the braids once in the begining of sept because of so much new growth)when igot the braids redone i washed and blow dried the same hair and used it again and it looked like new.This hair barely shed...a couple to no strands at al when combing....I used a type of hair called french refined 50 %italian mink and when i say my hair blended soooo peferctly the stylist that did it ea time kept asking/telling me where i got the hair from, its very good hair, its a perfect match to your hair! I still have this hair and if i wanted to i could put it back in again...also during the coarse of having the hair in i went on a couple vactions and went swimming numerous times in pools and beaches with this hair(this was the kind of hair that got wet and curled up but was able to be blowdried and flatironed back to normal). I also got frequent wash and sets...the hair was the best. I had the back and the sides of my hair braided but left the top,the edges and the front of my hair out.....I had previously tried lugos and they are so expensive and didnt even compare to this hair. I only had my lugos hair in for a mnth and a half and had to take it out/throw it out it couldnt be used again and it shed a little too much for me...and i take very good care of my hair so i know how to preserve a weave....i have heard good stories about them but i did not have a good experience with them at all....but hisandher.com is who i will stick with from now on


 

I can definitely co-sign with Mist on this one.  I've used their hair also.  The French Refined is AWESOME.  When I used it in the past, I would wear it wet.  It's GORGEOUS!!!  

Now, I'm an extensions plus girl!!!  Both are excellent companies.  I don't have any complaints


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd take superhairfactory.com out of the high end category. They sell Bohyme, Black Diamond and some other lines. I used to order my BB from here a few years back before I found it locally. I haven't heard any good reviews about their closures or wefted hair. Nobody really orders from them.


----------



## Sade' (Jul 13, 2010)

What about femihaironline.com?


----------



## jazzyto (Jul 13, 2010)

check out www.remyhaircompany.com they have Virgin Indian & Brazilian Hair
At Affordable Prices!!!


----------



## cinnespice (Jul 13, 2010)

Lets see:
BSS hair sucks
Lugo's-never tried im going to see what they about tommorow
Adorable-expensive but my hair tangled after awhile and it did shed
Wagmans- I love wagmans but i want to try another pattern beside the french body wave next time. It does not tangle or shed and re usable.
Mikais-Hair was trash- my hair tangled into a big gianitc nap ball and shed everywhere. I was pissed will never buy from them again. NEVER!!!!
Others that i heard of but never used -extensions plus, halley's curls,erena


----------



## Sade' (Jul 13, 2010)

I've heard that Sunny's Hair in Atlanta was really good also.


----------



## Sade' (Jul 13, 2010)

Bumping.......


----------



## lux10023 (Jul 13, 2010)

www.silkbaseclosure.com


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 13, 2010)

juju.com I believe is another


----------



## Sade' (Jul 14, 2010)

africanqueen456 said:


> juju.com I believe is another



Hey africanqueen456! I found it, it's http://www.jujuhair.com/ thanks!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi!

Does anyone have any reviews on the Arjuni hair? I have been watching youtube reviews and it sounds great. it is quite annoying to order the hair though. she does consultations and the next consultations arent being announced till August 9th. She also has some consultations that she promotes through twitter, but that is starting to annoy me because its first come first serve and you never know who actually messaged her first. anyway, anyone have reviews which makes this torture worth it?


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Jul 20, 2010)

bumping bump bump


----------



## I AM... (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey ladies www.jujuhair.com for my Indian hair. I love it and the price is oh so right!!!


----------



## Tiye (Jul 20, 2010)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I can definitely co-sign with Mist on this one.  I've used their hair also.  The French Refined is AWESOME.  When I used it in the past, I would wear it wet.  It's GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Now, I'm an extensions plus girl!!!  Both are excellent companies.  I don't have any complaints



^^ What's your hair type? Does this look believable for someone with type 4 resistant hair? I shop at hisandher sometimes for other wigmaking supplies but haven't really looked at their hair.

Right now I'm liking goldemnartbeautysupply.com coz they ship fast - and they do have a broad selection of brands.

blackhairspray.com is reliable - cs is good. Shipping rates are good but sometimes slow and a lot of stuff is out of stock (at least I keep picking things that aren't in stock).

Hairsisters gets bad marks from some for slow shipping and sometimes things are not in stock but they don't tell you upfront but they have low low prices that are hard to beat and the shipping issue is variable. I've also had them ship so fast that when my order showed up I didn't know what it could be (two days and I'm half way across the country from them).


----------



## rockstar (Feb 26, 2011)

Any more info about Mikai hair?


----------



## Sade' (Mar 2, 2011)

Yoshi3329 said:


> I want some of that Arjuni!



Has anyone tried Arjuni hair?


----------



## ilah (Mar 2, 2011)

I was given HairSisters.com by an aquaintence.  I purchased 3 packs of human hair from the site for a little of 50.00 plus shipping.  I was actually surprised with the hair when I got it, it seemed just as nice as the human hair I bought from the store for 60.00+ a pack.  If it looks and maintains just as well...

I'm sold.


----------



## Sade' (Mar 10, 2011)

Bumping...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 10, 2011)

I have tried quite a few brands.

Wagmans- Tried many of their textures, good company.

EP- Tried two of their textures <---- My FAVE so far!!

Laniks- Meh. Haven't purchased again.

Allaboutmyhair.com - The Kinky Curly blended so well with my hair. But shed very badly. They may have better quality wefts by now though.  Oh, the customer service slightly sucks though.


Halleys Curls- Had their Salon Relaxed Hybrid. Not impressed. Comparable to BSS hair.


Curlzgonewild.com had a closure from this company, not impressed , but my friends weft hair was gorgeous.

I've tried many more but this is a good start


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 10, 2011)

The All about my hair Kinky Curly blended perfectly with my hair texture by the way.

Oh and so did 

www.realhaironline.com kinky curly (they're in Amsterdamn I think though, so shipping is crazy)


----------



## Sade' (Mar 10, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> I have tried quite a few brands.
> 
> Wagmans- Tried many of their textures, good company.
> 
> ...



Is Wagmans on the level of EP? 
I haven't found anything that I like as much as their relaxed texture. 
I hear Arjuni's low luster hair is just as good as EP. I might step out of my box. 
AAMH tangles real bad bit blends well. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sade' (Mar 10, 2011)

I still haven't heard a full in depth review of Indique Hair. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 10, 2011)

Sade' said:


> I still haven't heard a full in depth review of Indique Hair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Sade'

My sister had indique. And to say the least she wasn't impressed at all!!!

Wagman's hmmm is it on the level of EP? No. EP (from my experience) has SUPERB quality control. Hair that i've recieved from wagmans, has shed and tangled, not horribly. Not even enough to talk about (when comparing to other brands), but compared to EP, they don't hold a candle in my opinion. But thats just my experience with Wagmans. My EP experience is wonderful. My hair is so light and flowy (I'm wearing it right now) I love washing it. I guess because it mimics our hair alot. It's easier to deal with as well.  Maybe thats why I prefer EP!!

Also my EP wefts haven't tangled or shed at all.  <---Thats another reason why i'm sold. I hate sealing. And I don't have to with EP hair.


----------



## MISSBOSSY (Mar 11, 2011)

Sade' said:


> Has anyone tried Arjuni hair?



check my youtube 

I have been wearing it for over a year


----------



## Sade' (Mar 11, 2011)

MISSBOSSY said:


> check my youtube
> 
> I have been wearing it for over a year



Hey MISSBOSSY I follow u on twitter and I viewed ur videos the other day. I like what I saw. U and Ivie Sherie(efayse) just about have me sold! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 11, 2011)

Sade' said:


> Is Wagmans on the level of EP?
> I haven't found anything that I like as much as their relaxed texture.
> I hear Arjuni's low luster hair is just as good as EP. I might step out of my box.
> AAMH tangles real bad bit blends well.
> ...



Sade'

Oh no. Arjuni isn't comparable to EP at all. Not the wefts, not the hair. Arjuni IS good hair. But Not at all comparable to EP in my opinion. I think Arjuni is more comparable to Wagman's level( probably a bit above) . But Arjuni just offers more "variety" than wagmans I suppose..  I have worn arjuni before, It was nice, I prefer it over wagmans, I just don't like the process to get the hair.  Which is the only reason i haven't purcahsed more.


----------



## Sade' (Mar 11, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @Sade'
> 
> Oh no. Arjuni isn't comparable to EP at all. Not the wefts, not the hair. Arjuni IS good hair. But Not at all comparable to EP in my opinion. I think Arjuni is more comparable to Wagman's level( probably a bit above) . But Arjuni just offers more "variety" than wagmans I suppose..  I have worn arjuni before, It was nice, I prefer it over wagmans, *I just don't like the process to get the hair.*  Which is the only reason i haven't purcahsed more.



Funny u said that. I got an email from the company stating I had to pay 150.00 for a consultation and that it would not be applied to the cost of the hair. That bothers me. I admit that I spend money on frivolously BUT I can't justify this.

I really love the EP hair, I have no complaints and every time I try something different I am disappointed. My hair ONLY matches with Relaxed Texture. I guess I should just leave well enough alone b/c by the time I pay for Arjuni I could have purchase double the amount of EP.

Just curious... wassup with the quality of the wefts? What type of Arjuni hair did u use?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 11, 2011)

Sade' said:


> Funny u said that. I got an email from the company stating I had to pay 150.00 for a consultation and that it would not be applied to the cost of the hair. That bothers me. I admit that I spend money on frivolously BUT I can't justify this.
> 
> I really love the EP hair, I have no complaints and every time I try something different I am disappointed. My hair ONLY matches with Relaxed Texture. I guess I should just leave well enough alone b/c by the time I pay for Arjuni I could have purchase double the amount of EP.
> 
> Just curious... wassup with the quality of the wefts? What type of Arjuni hair did u use?




I actually was going to purchase arjuni for my current protective style. But I just couldn't stomach the 150.00 fee. Keeping in mind, I would've paid the same for my Arjuni hair that i did my EP hair( I decided to go with EP) . But i just couldn't justify that extra 150.00 that wasn't going towards hair. Atleast with EP It was actually for the hair. And I don't have to wait weeks to get my hair.  But depending on what you get, Arjuni can be higher than EP.  Did you see int he boutique? There is hair thats 2500.00. I just can't  

The wefts shed do shed. I didn't seal at ALL. But they shed (not horrible), but compared to my EP. I'm glad I went with My EP. I had Arjuni 3c hair , it was gorgeous.  Just too much to deal with. My EPRT is easy breezy.  I can even NOT tie it up and just finger comb it out in the morning (wouldn't suggest that lol), but thats how great the quality of EP is :-D

Arjuni is a great experience if you're able to get one of the rarer textures (like the 3c and curlier textures) otherwise for wavy/straight hair it's not worth it(to me, the time invested etc)


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 11, 2011)

Sade' I meant to add, I also did not seal my EP wefts, and they don't shed at all!!


----------



## Sade' (Mar 12, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Sade' I meant to add, I also did not seal my EP wefts, and they don't shed at all!!



Thanks for all the info growinghealthyhair! I appreciate ur review! I'll stick with EP. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 13, 2011)

another high end brand: bliss triune. people RAVE about the curly but it costs an arm and a leg. it IS comparable to EP


----------



## Sade' (Mar 13, 2011)

L.Brown1114 said:


> another high end brand: bliss triune. people RAVE about the curly but it costs an arm and a leg. it IS comparable to EP



The L.Brown! Have u used both Bliss & EP?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Outre Velvet Remi in natural Yaki I believe, it the PERFECT texture 

Haven't tried it, but I Can't wait! Holding out til April...


----------



## Sade' (Mar 15, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> Outre Velvet Remi in natural Yaki I believe, it the PERFECT texture
> 
> Haven't tried it, but I Can't wait! Holding out til April...



Is this BSS hair? Does it shed or tangled and can it be re-used?


----------



## tnLOVELY (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone use chinese or indian vendor hair, it's usually cheaper? I've been wanting to try Arjuni but after looking on another hair site it seem like a long process. Myremy.com will match prices and ebay is another good option. Alibaba have alot of vendors you just have to search through them.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm not trying to knock someone else's review, but I began my "high end" hair purchases with companies like His & Her and Adorable hair back in college and I thought I had died and gone to heaven! However...years later I was introduced to some other premium hair brands and found out that I was overpaying for something and could actually do better. While those companies do offer great quality hair and I had NO complaints about their hair, I am currently wearing Indique hair and think for less $$$ this hair is even better then anything I ever got from either of those companies.

I'm not trying to promote myself but I've posted several styles and a review of my Indique hair on my YouTube channel. I've worn it wavy in its natural texture, washed, deep conditioned, straightened, curled, flipped, braidouts, pin curled, up, down, ponytails, buns, half-up half-down, flexirods, everything you can think of and the hair is STILL not shedding, not tangling. I'm super impressed! Yes, I paid for it myself (had to mention that bc many youtubers are being sent Virgin Indian hair these days) and I caught it on a sale special Indique had and it is definitely worth every single penny! 

I'm interested in trying some of the other brands listed as well - but I'm almost trying to stop my PJ'ism from extending to weave purchases. If it aint broke, why am I trying to fix it?! Anyways, thanks for this thread OP I've subbed! Looking forward to reading more feedback, especially from ladies who are using their sew-ins as a PS to help grow whats beneath them!

ETA: Soooo, of course after posting I went and checked out His & Hers and OH MY when did their prices drop?!?!?! I now have to re-cant what I said about Indique being cheaper...although for full cuticle hair Indique still wins out, but I'm tempted to just get some Zig/Zag Curl from H&H!


----------



## Sade' (Mar 15, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> I'm not trying to knock someone else's review, but I began my "high end" hair purchases with companies like His & Her and Adorable hair back in college and I thought I had died and gone to heaven! However...years later I was introduced to some other premium hair brands and found out that I was overpaying for something and could actually do better. While those companies do offer great quality hair and I had NO complaints about their hair, I am currently wearing Indique hair and think for less $$$ this hair is even better then anything I ever got from either of those companies.
> 
> I'm not trying to promote myself but I've posted several styles and a review of my Indique hair on my YouTube channel. I've worn it wavy in its natural texture, washed, deep conditioned, straightened, curled, flipped, braidouts, pin curled, up, down, ponytails, buns, half-up half-down, flexirods, everything you can think of and the hair is STILL not shedding, not tangling. I'm super impressed! Yes, I paid for it myself (had to mention that bc many youtubers are being sent Virgin Indian hair these days) and I caught it on a sale special Indique had and it is definitely worth every single penny!
> 
> ...



Wow I have to go to Indique the next time I'm in NYC. I've heard mixed reviews abt the hair. All I want is the Relaxed Texture. Thanks for your input! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 15, 2011)

L.Brown1114 said:


> another high end brand: bliss triune. people RAVE about the curly but it costs an arm and a leg. it IS comparable to EP




Yep. I hear bliss is the top of the line as well.  Never tried them.  Probably won't, because the lengths/textures that I wear in virgin hair would cost me my first born.


----------



## MISSBOSSY (Mar 15, 2011)

Honestly, the best hair for you will depend on what type of hair you
are seeking. I have tried just about every type and brand of hair on them market,
and most of them have their pros and cons (some just have cons lol). I posted
some photos of many of them at the end of my hair story video here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNdoocioU2k
*
I have done some reviews of a few of the brands mentioned in this thread.
I reviewed both Bliss and Arjuni here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2tJq79vtnY
*
Also, a good alternative for Extensions Plus Relaxed Texture is Senghori Shells Natural Rhythms. I reviewed the Senghori Shells here As well as a quick comparison to EPRT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTHdo8pUj18
*
I have also heard good things about ONYC kinky curly and their
Mongolian Relaxed. I plan to try their kinky curly in the future (it looks
gorgeous)
*
I’ve also found that you can get excellent quality hair from
Chinese vendors. I recently purchased some hair from China that is almost an exact
replica of Halley’s Curls Salon Relaxed, but a much higher quality hair
and weft construction. So that is also another option.
*
And with Arjuni, they have simplified their ordering process greatly.
More information about the new process and other info can be found here
arjuni.com/arjunilounge

And sorry for all the video links, I'm a recovering weave addict, lol


----------



## Sade' (Mar 15, 2011)

MISSBOSSY said:


> Honestly, the best hair for you will depend on what type of hair you
> are seeking. I have tried just about every type and brand of hair on them market,
> and most of them have their pros and cons (some just have cons lol). I posted
> some photos of many of them at the end of my hair story video here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNdoocioU2k
> ...



I am watching ur Bliss vid now. Have u ever tried Indique?


----------



## MISSBOSSY (Mar 15, 2011)

Indique is one of the few brands I haven't tried or worked with. With all the mixed reviewd I opted not to purchase (considering their high prices I wasn't willing to chance it). I have heard of others who have had good experiences with them and i hear their closures are really nice.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Mar 15, 2011)

MISSBOSSY said:


> Indique is one of the few brands I haven't tried or worked with. With all the mixed reviewd I opted not to purchase (considering their high prices I wasn't willing to chance it). I have heard of others who have had good experiences with them and i hear their closures are really nice.


 
Thanks for your video links!!!!  I can fully attest to the beauty and quality of Indique.  Several of my real life friends, plus the person who does my installs wear nothing but Indique and we ALL had the same exact experience = Quality hair that does not shed or tangle and lasts through several installs (I'm only on my first though).  _And_ I am the only one of the group that sealed my wefts, the others just sew it in and still no shedding no tangling, the curls straighten nicely.

Here is an example of a braidout I was able to do with the Indique VI hair.  I'm going to try the relaxed texture next.....I think!


----------



## MISSBOSSY (Mar 17, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> Thanks for your video links!!!!  I can fully attest to the beauty and quality of Indique.  Several of my real life friends, plus the person who does my installs wear nothing but Indique and we ALL had the same exact experience = Quality hair that does not shed or tangle and lasts through several installs (I'm only on my first though).  _And_ I am the only one of the group that sealed my wefts, the others just sew it in and still no shedding no tangling, the curls straighten nicely.
> 
> Here is an example of a braidout I was able to do with the Indique VI hair.  I'm going to try the relaxed texture next.....I think!



First let me say how beautiful you are!

I watched some of your vids (& subbed  ) and with your reassurance I'm feeling more confident about Indique. I referred my sister to them today to order some Organic Curly. She's looking for a good KC that is not too "afro" kinky, but more of a slightly kinky tight curl. Do you think that texture would work?


----------



## Sade' (Mar 17, 2011)

^^^also can the KC be straightened??


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MISSBOSSY (Apr 8, 2011)

Sade' said:


> ^^^also can the KC be straightened??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I would definitely advise against straightening kinky curly. It may loosen the curl pattern & make the hair unmanageable.


----------



## Sade' (Apr 28, 2011)

MISSBOSSY said:


> Honestly, the best hair for you will depend on what type of hair you
> are seeking. I have tried just about every type and brand of hair on them market,
> and most of them have their pros and cons (some just have cons lol). I posted
> some photos of many of them at the end of my hair story video here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNdoocioU2k
> ...



They have? I think it's ridiculous to pay $150 for a consultation. I don't care what anyone says...I don't need all that just to buy some fake hair. I am not buying a house or a car. THEN you have to wait for a "blend" date? WTH...I went online this morning and they said they don't have any appt until July 2011. Good grief just release the hair! All this for some Low Luster Curly C. 
They don't even have a discount for hair stylists. That is crazy..I am so over it.


----------



## Desarae (Apr 28, 2011)

Senghori Shells (www.senghorishells.com) has great quality Relaxed Textured hair comparable to Halley's curls at a great price. I paid $190 for a 14" and 16" including shipping. I have ordered from them numerous times with no complaints. I have also referred people to order from them and everyone loves the hair and thier service. I have pics of the hair in my fotki. It never tangles, is thick on the weft, soft light and strong.

I highly recommend


----------



## 05girl (Jul 27, 2011)

I am looking to buy/install my first weave.   I keep seeing comparison on BSS and high end weaves on the web, but no real ranking that ranks the best to the worst hair.  I'm also wondering which brands are most expensive vs affordable vs cheap.   Anyone have this type of info?
And, everywhere I look EP gets great marks.. but it's so expensive.. 250 for 2oz? Am I reading this correctly? Are there other places to get this same hair for cheaper?
Also, people mention chinese vendors but how does one go about finding these CVs.. are these just random online vendors with random nonbrand hair?



Thanks!


----------



## missdemi (Jul 27, 2011)

Ive used Indique hair and it was FABULOUS. Lasted through two installs, the hand tied wefts did begin to shed a bit towards the end but I flat Ironed the hair ALMOST every day. It blended beautifully and did not swell or tangle!


----------



## missdemi (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anybody tried Dena Cali? There is also a retailer in houston off of Westheimer called Mari Ari and then another brand called J'venise. Sorry to spam the post but Im also doing research as Im looking to get an install in the next two weeks


----------



## missdemi (Jul 27, 2011)

05girl said:


> I am looking to buy/install my first weave.   I keep seeing comparison on BSS and high end weaves on the web, but no real ranking that ranks the best to the worst hair.  I'm also wondering which brands are most expensive vs affordable vs cheap.   Anyone have this type of info?
> And, everywhere I look EP gets great marks.. but it's so expensive.. 250 for 2oz? Am I reading this correctly? Are there other places to get this same hair for cheaper?
> Also, people mention chinese vendors but how does one go about finding these CVs.. are these just random online vendors with random nonbrand hair?
> 
> ...



Unless your getting a quick weave don't buy BSS hair. its not worth it. BSS hairs cuticles are not aligned and so the hair tangles.It also sheds. Indian Remi virgin hair is typically the most expensive ranging from $130- $300 for four ounces.But understand that this hair is an investment as you can take it out and reuse it. I tried to go back to BSS hair (indi Remi) and was NOT impressed as the hair eventually shed and thinned out and could not be reused


----------



## 05girl (Jul 28, 2011)

missdemi, thanks! (and here's a hair hug   )

I'm really just learning about the wild world of weaves, but I've definitely gotten that sentiment that BSS is not worth it.  I was considering Indique but a friend thought their prices were too expensive -- that I could get some good quality hair for cheaper.   So I am just trying to find that sweet spot.. quality hair that is more $100-$125 for 4 oz.  I am getting a full head install -- it's my first weave so I'm not even sure if I will re-use the hair.  I am just trying to find a low/no-manipulation solution for my transitioning hair!


----------



## missdemi (Jul 28, 2011)

If your getting a FULL head install youll need more than 4oz, about 6oz depending on how big your head is. I'm small about 4"11 so I use six. And Thanks you for the Hair hug!


----------



## 05girl (Jul 28, 2011)

missdemi  Yes I am looking to buy 6-8oz, aiming to spend $200-$250 total on hair.


----------



## Rastafarai (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone ever tired World Hair extensions??


----------



## Jaysin (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi,
I am also looking for a good weave hair.  I have used lugos and Adorable hair (not good).  Used Indique Hair.  The whefted hair seemed to be better than the fishnets.  My fishnets wore out after 6 weeks or so.  My last purchase with them was the studio collection fishnet relaxed straight and it looked like a birds nest the first day I wore it.  It felt so much like the synthetic hair that is used to the hair and burn the ends.  I used Halley’s curls.   I liked their hair, but had some shipping issues with them and their customer service sucked, never got the hair, and they said they will refund me when the hair returns.  So now I am in desperate need for a good curly hair because I am taking an island trip for vacation next week.   Really would not like a store brought hair.  Really looking for good quality that will last and that I could have delivered overnight to me.  I would like something that I could wear curly and straight.  I listed a picture to show what my hair looks like.


----------



## Jaysin (Aug 17, 2011)

Decided to go with jujuhair based on YouTube videos and suggestions in this thread but they are out of he curly hair.  Hoping they have more by Friday.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 17, 2011)

This thread has been informative. Anyone heard of Sassy Mitchell hair? They are based out of Atlanta. Sheneka Adams uses this hair and her hair is ALWAYS on point.  I think I may have to take the plunge and try them.


----------



## Sade' (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone ever tried Flawless Lengths?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jaysin (Sep 1, 2011)

Any suggestions on where to buy good clip in hair?

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## nmomma (Dec 23, 2011)

bumping...................................


----------



## Sade' (Jun 12, 2012)

gabulldawg said:
			
		

> This thread has been informative. Anyone heard of Sassy Mitchell hair? They are based out of Atlanta. Sheneka Adams uses this hair and her hair is ALWAYS on point.  I think I may have to take the plunge and try them.



gabulldawg did you ever try this hair? I heard about it today. Looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 12, 2012)

Sade' said:


> gabulldawg did you ever try this hair? I heard about it today. Looks nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF



No I haven't. I actually let weave go for a while. I can't even remember the last time I wore any.  I would like to have a sew in done soon, though. Trying to scheme on how I'm going to afford it.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 28, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:


> I have tried quite a few brands.
> 
> Wagmans- Tried many of their textures, good company.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reviews. 




gabulldawg said:


> This thread has been informative. Anyone heard of Sassy Mitchell hair? They are based out of Atlanta. Sheneka Adams uses this hair and her hair is ALWAYS on point.  I think I may have to take the plunge and try them.


I know im late but i might be getting hair from SM.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 30, 2012)

UPDATE: I purchased my Sassy Mitchell hair and installed it. This is the best hair ive ever bought. Now, I havent tried other high end companies like Wagman's so i cant compare. I got the Brazilian tight curly which is the curliest they have. I drove almost an hour to pick up the hair at her house. 

-It's so lightweight. Its close to my hair texture but the curl pattern is more like a 3b/c and im a 4a but i can make it work. This is the 3rd time ive gotten a curly install and the others(Bobbi Boss and another independent retailer) are much heavier. 

- The weft is very nicely done and not as thick. attached pics. I have a lot of hair left over i will wash it and take pics

It is expensive but i will say my impression so far justifies the price. I got 18" - $185 and 22" - $205. 4 oz each and 10% off using my student ID($351 total ). She also does 10% off with a military ID. 

I'll about about shedding and wear if anyone is interested


----------

